# kaka- vs ka+rep-?



## MarFish

Is there a difference between these two sentences:

1. *kaka*gising ko lang
2. *kagi*gising ko lang

From what I understand they both mean "I just woke up." Are these two conjugations interchangeable? If not they are not interchangeable, what's the difference between the two?

What about another example: kakasabi (<-- I haven't heard this one) and kasasabi?


----------



## rempress

MarFish said:


> Is there a difference between these two sentences:
> 
> 1. *kaka*gising ko lang = grammatically incorrect
> 2. *kagi*gising ko lang = correct
> 
> Both have the same meaning.


----------



## DotterKat

I agree with rempress. They are interchangeable, particularly in everyday speech.


----------



## mataripis

Same meaning.  Kakagising is common in SouthernTagalog while "Kagigising" is in Manila /NCR.


----------



## latchiloya

mataripis said:


> Same meaning.  Kakagising is common in SouthernTagalog while "Kagigising" is in Manila /NCR.



this is surprising to me pero mayroon bang makakapag-confirm nito liban sa sumulat? di pa ako kailanman nakapagpamaynila. salamat!


----------

